# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft robotics from Ben Haworth & Zoi Karagkiozi, DIGITAL ECOLOGIES, Bloomsbury, Central London, England

## Airicist

benhaworth.tumblr.com/Liquid%20Things

vimeo.com/user5027832

vimeo.com/user9732175

----------


## Airicist

pneu net breathing
February 9, 2014

----------

